# Paphiopedilum Ansorgei, a forgotten hybrid



## ORG (Jan 13, 2009)

40 years ago a very nice hybrid was shown in the journal of the German Orchid Society (Deutsche Orchideengesellschaft DOG). 
The name of the hybrid was 
*Paphiopedilum Ansorgei, *
but it was never registered. So the parents are also unknown.
Perhaps somebody knows more or has an idea.












The picture was painted by Claus Caspari.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 13, 2009)

This is so beautiful!! Thanx for sharing!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 13, 2009)

Umm.. (spicer x insigne) would make it Leeanum, so maybe its (spicer x villosum) or (spicer x gratrixianum).?


----------



## nikv (Jan 13, 2009)

I found this link to a photo online:

http://home.arcor.de/wolfgang.assmus/paphiopedilum_ansorgei.htm

Can anybody read the label shown in the photo?

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 14, 2009)

nikv said:


> Can anybody read the label shown in the photo?



LOL


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 14, 2009)

It says "Paphiopedilum Hybrid (something etc)" I can't make out the last word but it's probably Ansorgei


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 14, 2009)

The photo definitely looks like a Paph. villosum hybrid, but I can also see some insigne in there. The plant from the picture/painting looks like it has insigne and perhaps spicerianum (due to the dark stripe in the middle of the petal) in it. So if the photo and the picture are the same plant maybe:

Paph. (insigne x spicerianum) x villosum

which would make it Paph. Albertianum (or Leanum) x villosum which has not been registered, so maybe this is the unknown Paph. Ansorgei.

Robert


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 14, 2009)

I think it is just Paph. Leeanum or Paph. Garret A Hobart (Lathamianum x insigne). Here are some photos of different Paph. Leeanum.

Ramon


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 14, 2009)

Those pictures of Paph. Leeanum do look a lot like the painting of Paph. Ansorgei, but why did they not label it Paph. Leeanum?

I also like your suggestion of Paph. Garret A Hobart ((spicerianum x villosum) x insigne) which is close to what I suggested: (insigne x spicerianum) x villosum.

If it is NOT Paph. Leeanum, I do think it is some combination of Paph. spicerianum, insigne and villosum but it will be hard to tell without seeing the plant in person what it is exactly, but If it is a combination of those 3 I think that the spicerianum portion is only 25%.

Robert


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 14, 2009)

"The sins of the fathers are visited upon the children"...LOL


----------



## jblanford (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't know if this helps or not, this is my Leeanum blooming now, you can see a lot of things in there. Jim.


----------



## ORG (Jan 15, 2009)

Many thanks for the hints and the interesting pictures.
Normally the breeders did kow very well the typical Paph. Leeanum. Normally they used also the correct names. But then in the time during the worldwar the contacts to the other hybridizer broke and the germans used their own names.
So I think that it is a hybrid with Paph. Leeanum and perhaps spicerianum.

We had the same the same problem with the hybrids produced in the eastern part of Germany, German Democratic Republic. Many hybrids were made but never registered. We have some pictures but no clear dicumentation about the parents.

Best greetings 

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Jan 30, 2009)

Here another one, shown in Switzerland 1993
[size=14pt]_Paphiopedilum _ Leeanum 'Luzern' HCC/SOG 93[/size]
But then it was crossed with _insigne_, _gratrixianum _ or perhaps Niobe?






Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Jan 31, 2009)

Today I had a longer talk with an older member of our society Mr. Günther Dankmeyer, a gardener with great experiences in breeding and great knowledge in history. He told me also the story of Paph. L'Ansorgei.
Mr. Ansorge was a gardener in Hamburg and had a lot of Paphiopedilum in his collection. He made also hybrids. So he made also the old cross between spicerianum and insigne. One of the bst clones grow very well and flowered easily. This clone was named 'L'Ansorgei'. After some years he had a greenhouse full with these plants. He used them for cutflowers. After a time the correct name was forgotten in trade and so the name Paph. L'Ansorgei was used.

Best greetings

OLaf


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the historical info Olaf!!! It is annoying that things get lost and then things get messed up...


----------

